
Report: Gmail about one-third as expensive as hosted e-mail - ajbatac
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20090108-report-gmail-about-one-third-as-expensive-as-hosted-e-mail.html
======
nailer
I'd be interested to see the results if they compared hosted email to a full
feature (message previews, column views, etc) mail service.

Users who have these features aren't about to give them back.

